# Edge/Border for Gravel Driveway



## ta845 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am about to regrade and add new gravel to a parking area behind my house. Any ideas on something for a border? i.e. railroad ties, larger stones....
thanks


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Belgium blocks, concrete mowing curb, fieldstone.... depends on how you landscaped the rest of the yard.


----------



## GrandmaStormy (Feb 28, 2009)

It depends on the grade of the land along side of the parking area. Is it raised or level with the land on both sides? You need to be careful that what you choose doesn't have a negative affect on the drainage. You don't want to block or reroute the flow of rainwater.

We have a raised driveway with a drainage tile that runs under it. We had landscape ties that had rotted. We switched to the landscape blocks that have the ridge to sort of lock them together (I can't remember what they're called.) Bedding the first layer of blocks in gravel prevented sinking. It was a huge improvement. We did 3 layers of blocks because the driveway is raised, but even one row looked great as we worked on it. It would help to hold your new driveway gravel in place and keep the gravel out of your lawn.

GrandmaStormy

Attitude is the paint that colors our lives.


----------

